# Big Cedar T/S Tour



## Hophop4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone been on a Big Cedar Tour recently.  Do they still give out Big Cedar Bucks to use at the resort??


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 25, 2007)

We did it back in July and received accommodations for three days/two nights at the Radisson in Branson plus $50 in Bass Pro Shops' gift cards.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> We did it back in July and received accommodations for three days/two nights at the Radisson in Branson plus $50 in Bass Pro Shops' gift cards.




When we stayed at Big Cedar the last time we got 100 Big Cedar Bucks.  That paid for our Thanksgiving Dinner and then some.  I was wondering if they still do that...maybe not.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 26, 2007)

We didn't stay at Big Cedar, we got one of those "getaway" packages from a Bass Pro Shops sales center.  Maybe if you exchange into that resort or are there through BlueGreen points, they have a different incentive/gift program.


----------



## Deer Path (Sep 27, 2007)

When we were there in May we got $100 in Big Cedar Bucks and was able to just use it to apply on  our bill at check out.  That really worked great.

Judy


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 27, 2007)

Deer Path said:


> When we were there in May we got $100 in Big Cedar Bucks and was able to just use it to apply on  our bill at check out.  That really worked great.
> 
> Judy





Thanks, that's what I was wondering.  We did the same two years ago when we were there.  With the cost of two Thanksgiving Dinners that would be worth doing.


----------



## cathyv (Sep 27, 2007)

I was there with my husband in June and we got $100 BC bucks.  I was back in August by myself (girls weekend)  and got $75 BC bucks.  Works for me.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 27, 2007)

cathyv said:


> I was there with my husband in June and we got $100 BC bucks.  I was back in August by myself (girls weekend)  and got $75 BC bucks.  Works for me.



I guess we will plan our Thanksgiving Dinner at Big Cedar and won't have to worry about going out into the traffic.   :whoopie:


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 27, 2007)

*Von*

Do the Bass Pro shops keep the timeshare area all the time or just when they open? We saw one the first time we went to our new store. 

If you thought it was a good idea and they are still there, maybe we'll try it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 28, 2007)

Joan,

We signed up during our vacation to Williamsburg back in May . . . for the Branson trip.  The store was actually in Hampton, VA.  The Bass Pro Shop had what appeared to be a permanent type kiosk display for the BlueGreen Vacation Club.  We had our choice of about six or eight resort areas to go.  We had always wanted to do Branson, so it seemed like a great way to go for a short period of time, hence the three days/two nights deal.

We could have stayed at Big Cedar had we wanted to, but the package price for that was like $219 for three days/two nights so we opted for the "off site" accommodations at the Radisson for I think $49 or $59.


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2007)

Hophop4 said:


> I guess we will plan our Thanksgiving Dinner at Big Cedar and won't have to worry about going out into the traffic.   :whoopie:



We were there last Thanksgiving and had a wonderful Thanksgiving meal at Big Cedar.  Call now to book it as it fills up fast.  Also, we did the TS tour and got $100 BC Bucks.  It is a great resort!


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 28, 2007)

tim said:


> We were there last Thanksgiving and had a wonderful Thanksgiving meal at Big Cedar.  Call now to book it as it fills up fast.  Also, we did the TS tour and got $100 BC Bucks.  It is a great resort!



I already booked our reservation at Devil's Pool Restaurant.  It seems there is an advantage if you are staying at the resort.  They booked the reservation now.  If you are not staying there they just take your name and phone and said they will call you back after November 1st.


----------

